# anyone seeing anything in Coffee County?



## jm83 (Oct 16, 2011)

I am going up in about 2 weeks, just wondering if there is any movement yet. Thanks


----------



## mcvancleave (Oct 25, 2011)

was a good weekend for watching no real shooters for me, brother in law dropped a solid 8 point and good doe over the weekend.  Turkeys are sure out this year


----------



## jm83 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok thanks. I saw a lot of turkeys last year also. We'll see how it is this weekend.


----------



## rance56 (Oct 25, 2011)

we hunt on the coffea/jeff davis county line. a few average 8 points killed this weekend, lots of sightings. one of the 8s weighed 220 ilbs. 1 big 10 was missed muzzleloader weekend.


----------

